# Supplements I have tried for the New people



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Supplements i have tried and commented on that i can remember then other people can comment on what they thought of the products and also add to the list.

*Cyclone:* Overpriced, bad taste, ok quality, i was early on in training with this and my gains were not fantastic, it costs a fortune to have 5 shakes of this a day

*Progain: *As above, maybe a little better gains but still too pricey and a lot better out there

*Promax: *pretty much the same rating as cyclone

*Hurricaine: *I had this before hurricaine xs was released and for gains it was really good and very cheap compared to cyclone however i do not rate the taste of this

*Hurricaine XS: *It was like Hurricaine but slightly better gains and slightly worse tasting

*USN protein:* I really like this one and i brought a large tub which served me and gains pretty well, the cost isnt the best but by far not the worse

*Holland and Barrett Whey: *Awful taste IMO, poor gains but i got it on offer at £9.99 once so to bulk in, to add extra protein if its on offer it can be ok.

*sci mx protein: *Probably the best tasting protein powder i have tasted, its almost as good as some of the premade shakes. it comes out quite milky when mixed with water and my gains were relatively good from this, not amazing but good enough to reccomend

*Nutrisport 90: *Nutrisports are what i currently use based on price, the quality is not great but IMO the price outweighs them, if you are serious and need a lot of shakes a day and cant afford the big price tags this is one of my favourates.

*Nutrisport weight gainer: *Very High in carbs so wouldnt reccommend a lot of these a day but good to add carbs and calories in and as above very cheap

*Nutrisport Protein and carbs:* Same as above, almost the same

*Reflex Instant Whey:* Nice tasting, seemed to go well with fine oats, relatively good gains, price seems to ahve gone up since i used this so a bit pricey compared to other products i would say

*Bulkpowders.co.uk Whey:* Pretty good actually, ok tasting but i personally wouldnt say great, good mass gains from this.

*Nitrotech: *Great tasting and advanced formula, absolute ridiculous price but if you can afford to splash out then as a protein formula this is great

*MP total Whey:* not great tasting but quality for price is good and served me well

Hope this helps, i'll add more when i can think of them and if people could comment on their opinions of these products so people can get more than one opinion as these vary that would be great


----------



## fuzed (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks, need to start my workout regime and loose some pounds then bulk up, so this will be useful!  :thumb:


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

jack3d: not best taste but best pre workout drink i've tried 8/10

bulkpowders whey: taste good in milk not so great in water 8/10

noxplode: alot hype when came out 3/10


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I just can't see how this can help people chose a product, things like taste would be down to the person tasting it and to rate the product on gains is impossible because I'm not sure how you can say your gains where good from taking a certain whey powder. Good gains come from hard training good diet and rest. Hope you understand where I coming from.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

1010AD said:


> I just can't see how this can help people chose a product, things like taste would be down to the person tasting it and to rate the product on gains is impossible because I'm not sure how you can say your gains where good from taking a certain whey powder. Good gains come from hard training *good diet* and rest. Hope you understand where I coming from.


so can supps not be used as part of a good diet? i'll help you out here, yes they can and can be very valuable to some. a lot of people come on here looking for peoples opinions and experience of different products so to help them choose they can see this thread first rather than having to start a new thread so yes it is helpful!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Are you some kind of protein powder fiend? What's wrong with food?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

B|GJOE said:


> Are you some kind of protein powder fiend? What's wrong with food?


ive got nothing against food, just some people dont have the time to prepare good food or just struggle to scoff it down them. protein powders are a very effective aid.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> *so can supps not be used as part of a good diet? i'll help you out here, yes they can* and can be very valuable to some. a lot of people come on here looking for peoples opinions and experience of different products so to help them choose they can see this thread first rather than having to start a new thread so yes it is helpful!


I don't disagree with that coz yes a whey powder is there to supplement a good diet. What I'm saying is you can't rate a whey powder on taste and gains, to help people choose, for example you say

*Holland and Barrett Whey: *Awful taste IMO, *poor gains* but i got it on offer at £9.99 once so to bulk in, to add extra protein if its on offer it can be ok.

I use HB whey from time to time and if I hadn't and took your advice I wouldn't of found out that I do like the taste and have always had good gains which I may add would of come from my good diet and training and not down to the whey powder alone.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

1010AD said:


> I don't disagree with that coz yes a whey powder is there to supplement a good diet. What I'm saying is you can't rate a whey powder on taste and gains, to help people choose, for example you say
> 
> *Holland and Barrett Whey: *Awful taste IMO, *poor gains* but i got it on offer at £9.99 once so to bulk in, to add extra protein if its on offer it can be ok.
> 
> I use HB whey from time to time and if I hadn't and took your advice I wouldn't of found out that I do like the taste and have always had good gains which I may add would of come from my good diet and training and not down to the whey powder alone.


The purpose of this is to have peoples opinions in one thread rather than multiple, if you feel peoples taste etc shouldnt be rated then maybe you should go comment on every single thread ever created on this site regarding peoples opinions, which i dont think you are going to do! People do want other peoples opinions on products, thats not too say they will take that advice but they wouldnt ask if they didnt want to know


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

How can you say you get good mass gains from a normal whey protein compared to another?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Dan said:


> How can you say you get good mass gains from a normal whey protein compared to another?


erm simple, one when i tried i got good gains, one i didnt, as its not always to protein that will benefit your gains, it can be the other supps in the formula, i.e creatine can help you push a bit harder so therefore gain more. ones including recovery aids can help repair better. ones that have a gradual release formula can mean more regular absorbtion of protein. Supps are based person to person but the purpose of this thread is for people to express their opinions of the products so people new and unsure what to try can see what people found with a product. there could be a product that pretty much no one rates.

But as usual people come along with their negativity with nothing good to say!


----------



## denholm blue (Oct 17, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> erm simple, one when i tried i got good gains, one i didnt, as its not always to protein that will benefit your gains, it can be the other supps in the formula, i.e creatine can help you push a bit harder so therefore gain more. ones including recovery aids can help repair better. ones that have a gradual release formula can mean more regular absorbtion of protein. Supps are based person to person but the purpose of this thread is for people to express their opinions of the products so people new and unsure what to try can see what people found with a product. there could be a product that pretty much no one rates.
> 
> But as usual people come along with their negativity with nothing good to say!


 I think your post is good in the fact you gave a honest opinion of the products,we normally only get the manufacturers opinion and that's always going to be good.You gave your opinion and its up to people to either take it on board or find out themselves,so for posters to be negative about it is wrong,however in my opinion i think a lot of supplements we take do some good but i feel its in the mind,if you are taking it you will gain,so what as long as we make gains that's the goal


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

denholm blue said:


> I think your post is good in the fact you gave a honest opinion of the products,we normally only get the manufacturers opinion and that's always going to be good.You gave your opinion and its up to people to either take it on board or find out themselves,so for posters to be negative about it is wrong,however in my opinion i think a lot of supplements we take do some good but i feel its in the mind,if you are taking it you will gain,so what as long as we make gains that's the goal


thankyou for someone who understands the point of the thread and not full of negativity, reps to you


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> The purpose of this is to have peoples opinions in one thread rather than multiple, if you feel peoples taste etc shouldnt be rated then maybe you should go comment on every single thread ever created on this site regarding peoples opinions, which i dont think you are going to do! People do want other peoples opinions on products, thats not too say they will take that advice but they wouldnt ask if they didnt want to know


Opinions are good but not when they don't mean anything. All I'm saying is I don't see an point on reading opinions on whey powder coz all you read is about taste, one likes it one don't. When I read an opinion on say a PH thats where you can put if your gains with that product were any good.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Good thread mate, will be a good read for newbies as 'which protein to buy' is always a popular question.

Don't worry about the negativity, some people will find a problem with anything yet fail to bring any value or weight to their argument. I think this thread is a good idea.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

tom0311 said:


> Good thread mate, will be a good read for newbies as 'which protein to buy' is always a popular question.
> 
> Don't worry about the negativity, some people will find a problem with anything yet fail to bring any value or weight to their argument. I think this thread is a good idea.


cheers bud, yeah this site is getting really bad for that i see a lot of people not offering any actual advice like someone will ask if a cycle is any good and someone will reply with just 'no' how unhelpful is that


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yeh, I mean if you're going to give free help (which we all appreciate) then don't act like you're being forced to, or like the world owes you something. Everyone has to start somewhere, and some people pick things up quicker than others.

I think a thread like this would be a good sticky that a new person could read over a few minutes and get many questions answered in one go.

My fav supps so far are pretty basic ones,

Fish and Eggs

My Protein true whey

My Protein impact blend

Beta alanine

AAKG

Taurine

Creatine Mono

I used to buy commercial NO supps thinking they were amazing, then bought the raw ingredients seperately and saved a shed load of money. Now I just take protein creatine and am on tauro test at the moment as a small treat  lol.

I've started packing on major mass and weight since I sorted my diet (old avi BTW) - I hardly touch snack food now. I used to love it now I can hardly look at it. Diet is the key.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

How many times a day is there a thread started along the lines of "best tasting protein" and you decide to start a good thread that other could also add to and you get flamed for it.

I feel for you mate but end of the day your bringing positives to this board and that deserves respect. Let them neg you buddy, least your trying to be helpful

reps to you bro


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

scottish676 said:


> How many times a day is there a thread started along the lines of "best tasting protein" and you decide to start a good thread that other could also add to and you get flamed for it.
> 
> I feel for you mate but end of the day your bringing positives to this board and that deserves respect. Let them neg you buddy, least your trying to be helpful
> 
> reps to you bro


cheers man, i was beggining to doubt myself at the start of this thread thinking it was no help but obviously some people do and some people dont, will be good if you could post some of yours up and your comments on them


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Extreme whey* : excellent taste and good gains. Price is reasonable for what you get

*Extreme mass* : Excellent results and the banana & strawberry flavour is the best I've ever tasted

*Reflex instant mass* : Good gains and the flavours not too bad

*Dorian Yates for mass *: only tried the Banana and found it way to sweet so couldn't finish the tub.

*MY protein casein *: Good product and the banana taken with milk tastes like a McDonalds milk shake

*Phd Pharma whey* : Good product for gains but flavours for me aren't great

*Nutrisport 90+* : Cheap protein powder but the chocolate tastes good. Got decent gains with this however gives me wind something chronic

I have a few others that I will post up when not at work.

On a side note my diet is solid. I take 5 solid meals a day and 3 shakes.

I think it's important to try different products and not stick to the same powders all the time. Much the same as whole foods it is good to change it up and keep it fresh :thumb:


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

I think the point the other guy was trying to make was how is 1 protein powder giving you better gains than another as they are only food supplements. I agree with him and don't think he was trying to ruin your thread, just pointing something out.

Garnell high performance whey: good price, nice taste- especially in vanilla or choc made up with milk, easy to mix and doesn't clump. Quite a thick shake.

Easy to consume a couple a day.

Monster maize: taste is excellent in orange, leaves a powderin feeling on tongue tho. Helps well for energy and recovery. Good price compared to competition.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

n987 said:


> I think the point the other guy was trying to make was how is 1 protein powder giving you better gains than another as they are only food supplements. I agree with him and don't think he was trying to ruin your thread, just pointing something out.
> 
> Garnell high performance whey: good price, nice taste- especially in vanilla or choc made up with milk, easy to mix and doesn't clump. Quite a thick shake.
> 
> ...


because of extra vitamin and mineral support in different proteins, or extra supplements in there such as creatine, hmb, etc. Also the type of protein it is, mine are all whey but peoples could be different. Different proteins absorb at different speeds into the body. Also for example the muscletech formulas have a lot of graduall release aminos which means dependant on how regular you are taking the shakes you could have a constant supply of amino acids being released


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

If someone asked which was better out of these two:

Holland and Barrett whey protein

Reflex whey protein

The answer would almost definitely be reflex, so clearly there are differences in qualities and gains you experience with different proteins. I know that is very black and white and basic, but it proves a point.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> If someone asked which was better out of these two:
> 
> Holland and Barrett whey protein
> 
> ...


Exactly, depends on the quality & amino acid profile etc :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

Gaspari Superpump - Good pumps, gives me the craps, good quality for the money 7/10.

UPS Labs Jack3d - Amazing pre-workout supplements, great pumps, energy, focus, taste isn't the best but tolerable 9/10.

Muscletech Nitro-tech hardcore - Rank taste, mixes poorly, extremely overpriced 3/10 AVOID! Far better options.

Optimum Nutrition whey - Quality, mixes great, tastes delicious 9/10.

Controlled Labs White flood - Just as good as Jack3d, maybe a little less energy though.

BSN NO-xplode - Ok pumps, ok value for money, mixes well and has a pleasant taste, noway near as good as Jack3d or White flood. 6/10

MHP Dark Rage - Give me horrible sweat, felt sick, bad stomach cramps, tastes foul. worst supplement i have used -324243243242/10.

Turkesterone - Insane gains in strength, improved sleep, pump, felt alert 10/10.

H&B Creatine - Sickly taste, got a tub for £5. Carb heavy errr...because it was only a fiver then 6/10.

Animal Pak - Quality everytime with them, best multi vits on the market 9/10.

Con-Cret - Tastes ok, great strength gains, didn't gain much mass, but stength was certainly noticable 8/10.

H&B Whey - not a pleasant taste, mixes ok but for £12.50 not too bad 6/10.

JBC nutrition whey - Delicious tasting, great value for money, mixes easily 9/10 (Same with there Casein/milk n'whey blend)

MP Weight gain - Very gritty, don't mix well or taste too pleasant at all but good value for the money if you struggle to get in those cals. 7/10.

I think thats enough reviews for now lol.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

dan-cov-boxer said:


> Gaspari Superpump - Good pumps, gives me the craps, good quality for the money 7/10.
> 
> *UPS Labs Jack3d - Amazing pre-workout supplements, great pumps, energy, focus, taste isn't the best but tolerable 9/10.*
> 
> ...


Im going to have to try out the ones in bold i think, there seems to be very mixed opinions of nitrotech, i personally found it great but some people dont. this one will have to be a try and find out one for most people. it is overpriced though so if 50% think its bad for the price maybe its not worth taking the risk


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

thanks for the reveiws guys, i put a taste reveiw of myofusion on and got flamed instantly! reps to you


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

fatwad said:


> thanks for the reveiws guys, i put a taste reveiw of myofusion on and got flamed instantly! reps to you


whats the point in this forum if you cant express your opinion lol


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

i only use mp unflavoured whey get 10kg think its about £70.flaxseed powder and dried egg yolk for some healthy fats .thats it not really a fan of supplements. there a few been mentioned on here a might just try though thanks guys keep the reviews coming


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> whats the point in this forum if you cant express your opinion lol


the word forum actually comes from ancient Roman that was the assembly place for judicial activity and public business.

It pretty much translates as a place to have an open public discussion.

So as this is a forum *EVERYONE *is entitled to have there say regardless of what is it :beer:


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

scottish676 said:


> the word forum actually comes from ancient Roman that was the assembly place for judicial activity and public business.
> 
> It pretty much translates as a place to have an open public discussion.
> 
> So as this is a forum *EVERYONE *is entitled to have there say regardless of what is it :beer:


 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz lol

ok i think everyone on here smells, discussion open :bounce:


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

*Extreme Mass* choc - Has a coffee type taste which I like, no bloat.

9/10

*Extreme Whey* banana - Very smooth, tastes amazing.

9/10

*Extreme B&R* banana - Slight chemical taste, solid product.

8/10

*CNP Pro Mass* choc/straw - Choc is ok, strawberry is better. Sits well with me.

8/10

*CNP Gakic* - Tastes worse the longer you take it, good strength gains.

5/10

*Reflex Whey *choc mint - Best choc mint out there, mixes well. No scoop 

9/10

*Reflex Tri Matrix Evo* Blackcurrant - Good focus/amino profile.

7/10

*Reflex Growth Matrix* lemon/lime - Doesn't taste that bad, liked this product.

9/10

*Gaspari Myofusion* choc mint/straw- Mixes creamy, nice taste. Choc mint isn't that good.

9/10

*PHD Pharma Whey* choc orange - mixes well, got sickly after a while.

7.5/10

*PHD Synergy ISO-7* choc cookie - good product, again sickly but good profile.

8/10

*PVL Mutant Mass* choc - Tasted really nice, too much sugar but I got on well with it.

7/10

*Sci-Mx Lean Grow Extreme* choc - Malty taste, good range of proteins and carbs.

8.5/10

*Sci-Mx Mass System* choc - Very thick, was a one off.

6/10

*Scivation Extend* Watermelon - Tastes really good, very light.

9/10

*Controlled Labs Purple Wraath* lemonade - Good focus, lasts ages. Tastes good.

8/10

*Controlled Labs Green Magnitute* apple - Good pump, tastes really good.

7/10

*Just IMO*

Might do some bulk whey reviews later.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the positive review Dan.

Just a quick point to some of the people trying to compare H&B protein to more expensive proteins, you will find that the H&B Protein is made up with cheap fillers and Soya protein (hence the gritty taste) IMO there is no substitute for a 'decent' whey protein, but on the same hand I dont understand why people are paying £37-£45 for a standard 70-72% whey protein. its all the same product just different brand and taste.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

nobbylou said:


> Thanks for the positive review Dan.
> 
> Just a quick point to some of the people trying to compare H&B protein to more expensive proteins, you will find that the H&B Protein is made up with cheap fillers and Soya protein (hence the gritty taste) IMO there is no substitute for a 'decent' whey protein, but on the same hand I dont understand why people are paying £37-£45 for a standard 70-72% whey protein. its all the same product just different brand and taste.


Exactly what I was trying to say too mate, there's no comparison between reflex/MP whey and H&B. It's leagues apart. Also agree with your other point, I haven't strayed from MP for 2 years now, no point paying more for the same stuff! Been tempted to get reflex as that look pretty good.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

tom0311 said:


> Exactly what I was trying to say too mate, there's no comparison between reflex/MP whey and H&B. It's leagues apart. Also agree with your other point, I haven't strayed from MP for 2 years now, no point paying more for the same stuff! Been tempted to get reflex as that look pretty good.


this is why i use nutripsort 90+ at the moment, the amount i chug through a month if i was to go with something like muscle tech nitrotech (which i do rate) it would cost me a fortune, literally i think it would be £275 for the protein then i have protein and carb shakes a day as well.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

As an update to my list, i was kind enough to be supplied with a sample of JBC whey protein. Here's my review.

As this was only a sample i cannot quote on any gains but looking at the ingreidients in a 60gram serving the ratio's are laid out well, there are 42grams of protein, 4-5 grams of carbs and 3 grams of fat which i would say is very good for the general user.

Taste: the taste was in fact very nice, i had chocolate which had a hint of marshmellow to it, it was slightly dense though so would only suggest as a max of 2 shakes a day, with milk it was very thick but tasted great!


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

nobbylou said:


> Thanks for the positive review Dan.
> 
> Just a quick point to some of the people trying to compare H&B protein to more expensive proteins, *you will find that the H&B Protein is made up with cheap fillers and Soya protein* (hence the gritty taste) IMO there is no substitute for a 'decent' whey protein, but on the same hand I dont understand why people are paying £37-£45 for a standard 70-72% whey protein. its all the same product just different brand and taste.


Just wanted to say H&B protein is a blend of whey protein and doesn't contain any soya protein. Mixing it right I'v never had a gritty taste


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

n987 said:


> I think the point the other guy was trying to make was how is 1 protein powder giving you better gains than another as they are only food supplements. I agree with him and don't think he was trying to ruin your thread, just pointing something out.
> 
> Garnell high performance whey: good price, nice taste- especially in vanilla or choc made up with milk, easy to mix and doesn't clump. Quite a thick shake.
> 
> ...


Cheers for backing me up at lest someone understands where I'm coming from. I do think it is a useful thread for someone new so they can take a look and find out that a protein powder say doesn't mix well and can be lumpy or give them some idea if it is good value. I just couldn't understand how the OP got good gains of one and not off another the only way I could see that is if your diet, training, rest and sleep were exactly the same while taking both whey powders.

All in all good thread :thumbup1:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

1010AD said:


> Cheers for backing me up at lest someone understands where I'm coming from. I do think it is a useful thread for someone new so they can take a look and find out that a protein powder say doesn't mix well and can be lumpy or give them some idea if it is good value. I just couldn't understand how the OP got good gains of one and not off another the only way I could see that is if your diet, training, rest and sleep were exactly the same while taking both whey powders.
> 
> All in all good thread :thumbup1:


If one brand uses better quality protein than another, then surely the better quality protein would aid you in repairing muscle more effectively? Therefore better gains?


----------



## sparticus (Jun 16, 2009)

fatwad said:


> thanks for the reveiws guys, i put a taste reveiw of myofusion on and got flamed instantly! reps to you


Myo fusion for money and taste is my fav


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i think this is a good thread, dont think we should just stick to protein though as they are so many supplements out there it is hard trying to decide what to buy. i cant comment on supplements as i havnt used any for a couple of years, but i will be looking into some soon and this thread is going to be a great help. Im not bothered about taste though as i dont think its important, as a protein shake of about a pint takes me about 2 seconds to drink so taste doesnt really matter to me, as long as you can keep it down and its good stuff that will do me.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

tom0311 said:


> If one brand uses better quality protein than another, then surely the better quality protein would aid you in repairing muscle more effectively? Therefore better gains?


im pretty sure this has all been explained and its not about whey proteins its about supplements so all in one formulas etc. this guy just seems to be filling his head with what he wants to here.

FACT: 2 different supplements can provide better gains for many reasons, some stated below.

1. protein to carb to fat ratios

2. extra additions such as creatine, hmb etc

3. Type of protein, gradual release proteins are very good for new people consume less meals than the average body builder

All this taken into account with out the taste parts as well and yes the guy disagreeing has agreed the taste part is fine but hopefully this clears it up to why gains can be compared from different supplements


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> im pretty sure this has all been explained and its not about whey proteins its about supplements so all in one formulas etc. this guy just seems to be filling his head with what he wants to here.
> 
> FACT: 2 different supplements can provide better gains for many reasons, some stated below.
> 
> ...


I was referring to his post about H&B protein powder.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

KJW said:


> Good read this thread so far. Difficult to comment on anything other than taste as gains will be down to nutrition and training regimen.


this statement is more accurate than the other guys as yes the rest of the diet and training can effect BUT if you were following the same diet and same training plan, then the differentiation between supplements would affect gains. Based on my supplements my diet and training plan doesnt change much and i take minimum of 3 shakes a day since i started supps so to comment on gains is accurate and a good help for new people unsure of what to try.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

KJW said:


> Good read this thread so far. Difficult to comment on anything other than taste as gains will be down to nutrition and training regimen.


wrong though as well as price can be very important to some people so price to quantity etc is very important


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll leave some comments on some stuff, but I see no point in saying the gains I got from "whey" as it's just ridiculous. But for n.o. and what not...

N.O. Xplode - Didn't find this really worked for me, 3 scoops + just made me feel sick, and never really got much out of it. I have quite a high tollerence to caffein and these type of product though.

VPX N.O. Shotgun - Pretty crap, tastes crap, did nothing for me in terms of pump, endurance, focus etc.

SizeOn - Never used long enough to tell more, but the honesty is imo it worked pretty well, helped with more energy and endurance but also felt it made me hold more water, probs the creatine. I'd rate this though. Tastes nice to.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

SK-XO said:


> I'll leave some comments on some stuff, but I see no point in saying the gains I got from "whey" as it's just ridiculous. But for n.o. and what not...
> 
> N.O. Xplode - Didn't find this really worked for me, 3 scoops + just made me feel sick, and never really got much out of it. I have quite a high tollerence to caffein and these type of product though.
> 
> ...


the post is not just about whey mate its about supplements in general as if you had 2 formulas both just whey protein at the end of a period the difference between the 2 would be non existant, the things that seperate these supplements that contain whey/soy/casssein protein etc are the additional supplements within them i.e. creatine.

What people dont seem to be listening here and forgive me if you have understood and i have just read your post wrong) is that its not about protein its about supplements mainly ones containing protein but you can add any. But you wait some idiot will come reply saying theres no point in comparing whey proteins when its not about whey proteins!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

SK-XO said:


> I'll leave some comments on some stuff, but I see no point in saying the gains I got from "whey" as it's just ridiculous. But for n.o. and what not...
> 
> N.O. Xplode - Didn't find this really worked for me, 3 scoops + just made me feel sick, and never really got much out of it. I have quite a high tollerence to caffein and these type of product though.
> 
> ...


also if i said compare gains from say MP Hurricaine XS and HB whey protein would you say thats ridiculous?


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't be bothered to carry on the argument about whey after this, but if some people don't think there is a difference between H&B and stuff like CNP then why aren't they using H&B? That's right, because it's crap and you will not gain as well as if you were taking good stuff.

CNP Pro-GF - pretty good stuff, tastes like bin water but for an NO product I liked it.

No Xplode - rubbish.

Superpump 250 - can't keep it in me for more than 5 mins so I can't tell.

MP Pulse - best pre WO of the lot and very cheap.

CNP Pro Gakic - also tastes like bin water, but I did get a little stronger when taking it - too expensive though.

Size On - ice lemon tasted amazing and it worked good, too expensive though for what is essentially a well flavoured creatine.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

tom0311 said:


> I can't be bothered to carry on the argument about whey after this, but if some people don't think there is a difference between H&B and stuff like CNP then why aren't they using H&B? That's right, because it's crap and you will not gain as well as if you were taking good stuff.
> 
> CNP Pro-GF - pretty good stuff, tastes like bin water but for an NO product I liked it.
> 
> ...


i agree actually its doing my head in, to be honest the negativity on this site is doing my head in


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

*Sustanon* - fantastic gains, held a little water although this was more down to diet than anything else.

*Dbol* - excellent gains, fast results, main problem here was having to go off the booze!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> also if i said compare gains from say MP Hurricaine XS and HB whey protein would you say thats ridiculous?


Hadn't of said that, simply stating in general. Not specifics.

For example WHEY blends such as nutri sport 90 & phd pharma whey. Not actually blends of several proteins or creatines.......


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

SK-XO said:


> Hadn't of said that, simply stating in general. Not specifics.
> 
> For example WHEY blends such as nutri sport 90 & phd pharma whey. Not actually blends of several proteins or creatines.......


which is irrelavant to the thread then is it not? as its not a thread comparing whey's


----------



## n987 (Oct 19, 2008)

Ok, I'm confusing myself now...

As long as I'm eating enough protein Throughout the day to repair my body after my workouts I should gain. Doesn't matter if I eat beef fish or chicken as long as I get my protein intake. Likewise, it doesn't matter if I take whey, casein or soya or a blend of each, the only difference is the rate of digestion. They are just food supplements.

Sure they can add creatine for example which in turn would add to my workout quality but if I was takin this product but not getting my needed protein intake I would not gain. For example if I only took 1 shake a day with the creatine in it and aminos and vits and watever else u like and all I ate all day was a few slices of toast and an apple I wouldn't gain.

If I was getting my daily protein intake and the supps had added goodies I think the 'extra' gains would be so little u wouldn't notice plus there would be so many other factors which could of gave u those gains you wouldn't be able to prove where they come from.

Also quantity of protein has nothing to do with how good the supplement is except for value. If 1 spoon of one is 30g of protein and 1 spoon of another is 60g, I would just take 2 scoops of the first 1.

Have I gone way off track because I'm useless at getting my point across?!?!


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

n987 said:


> Ok, I'm confusing myself now...
> 
> As long as I'm eating enough protein Throughout the day to repair my body after my workouts I should gain. Doesn't matter if I eat beef fish or chicken as long as I get my protein intake. Likewise, it doesn't matter if I take whey, casein or soya or a blend of each, the only difference is the rate of digestion. They are just food supplements.
> 
> ...


no you are spot on but that still is no reason to why gains cannot be commented on because if you are getting your protein and you have extra supps like creatine they can benefit your gains, comparing 1shake a day with extra to 3 shakes a day with out is not a comparrison and in turn a pointless comment, its like saying hurriciane xs is crap becuase if you take 1 shake a day but 5 h&B whey with the same diet you will gain more, of course you will because you are consuming more.

Its getting annoying as some people are clever enough to work out what i am saying others dont seem to have a clue


----------



## dave- (Jun 14, 2010)

whysoserious you can compare taste and value thats about it you cannot distinctively compare gains made by just whey protein .


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

a further update to my list which i forgot is

*Tribulus Testeros* (i think thats how you spell it): A tablet form that is supposed to raise your test levels slightly and therefore increase gains over that period. although i never had test levels tested during this, i noticed absoultely no diffrence and tried this over 3 months with same diet to prior.

*Methoxyflavone:* similar concept to above but not in tablet form this has to be placed under the tongue for some reason and left for 30 seconds, once again i could seem to notice any difference however this was only over 6 weeks and as a natural prohormone (what they call it) this probably isnt long enough. for the cost it seems pointless to me


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

You will also notice i havent commented on any creatines, this is because be it creatine capsules or powder i havent noticed any difference between these products as my doses have been the same throughout and these are all the same product


----------



## dave- (Jun 14, 2010)

lol at you ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

ALthough im sponsered by PhD id say all the products rate up there with the best. PhD ISO-7 is one of the if not the best all in one, Pharma Blend and Pharam Whey are both superb...I would still by them if i wasnt sponsered and ive been using supplements for over 20 years..Find a supp that works for you and stick to it..

Fivos


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

dave said:


> whysoserious you can compare taste and value thats about it you cannot distinctively compare gains made by just whey protein .


im not joking mate you are an absolute idiot, where on here did i mention this was about WHEY protein


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Fivos said:


> ALthough im sponsered by PhD id say all the products rate up there with the best. PhD ISO-7 is one of the if not the best all in one, Pharma Blend and Pharam Whey are both superb...I would still by them if i wasnt sponsered and ive been using supplements for over 20 years..Find a supp that works for you and stick to it..
> 
> Fivos


hi i havent ever tried PHD stuff, what is the taste like, honestly?


----------



## dave- (Jun 14, 2010)

well when you say progain is better for gains than cyclone you cant just catergorically say it was the progain that made the gains you FOOL.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

dave said:


> well when you say progain is better for gains than cyclone you cant just catergorically say it was the progain that made the gains you FOOL.


of course you can. protein to carb ratios for bulking are important, just as comparing cyclone to nutrisport can be done as it is the extra supps in them that can make the difference. Progain and cyclones BOTH are not just whey proteins!


----------



## dave- (Jun 14, 2010)

i no they are not just whey you fool.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

wow you really are stupid mate and alll you can do is say no you fool, lol at you, im guessing you are what 16 years old? new to training i take it?

Progain is a mix of whey and high in CARBS AND GLUTAMINE

Cyclone is an all in one formula and contains creatine and some other things i cannot rememeber

Now are you going to tell me if the same person was to eat 300g's of protein a day but zero carbs and then 300g's protein a day then 400g's of carbs a day that he would gain the same lean mass?


----------



## dave- (Jun 14, 2010)

no im saying you cant just say that one fukin supplement is making all the gains it is a whole variety of factors that come into play you FOOL.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

dave said:


> no im saying you cant just say that one fukin supplement is making all the gains it is a whole variety of factors that come into play you FOOL.


I give you a day before you are banned mate with that foul mouth of yours its clear you are some young kid from this.

I never stated that this is making all the gains but commenting on gains is fine as one supplement can make the difference if say the diet and training was the same because of the additional items in them. The point of the topic which every except 3 people have managed to grasp the concept of is to get everyones opinions and not just one persons, then you can see if a lot of people are commenting on a particualr product saying it taste good and they noticed better gains whilst using this compared to another it gives new users a chance to see which are the more reccomended products amongst the athletes on here. As a lot of people post topis asking these questions what gains did you get, does it taste alright, how did you get on with it.

Understand me now?


----------



## dave- (Jun 14, 2010)

fair play mate i get ya now 

just make it clearer next time or else.............


----------



## forza84 (May 28, 2010)

wow dave, whats with the jerk attitude? chill out


----------



## dave- (Jun 14, 2010)

its banter mate no offense intended sorry if it comes across in a bad way.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

dave said:


> well when you say progain is better for gains than cyclone you cant just catergorically say it was the progain that made the gains you FOOL.


 Dave, you really need to sort your attitude out and have some respect.

There is a way to talk to people even if you are in disagreement.


----------



## lizardboy12 (May 5, 2010)

WhySoSerious said:


> I give you a day before you are banned mate with that foul mouth of yours its clear you are some young kid from this.
> 
> I never stated that this is making all the gains but commenting on gains is fine as one supplement can make the difference if say the diet and training was the same because of the additional items in them. The point of the topic which every except 3 people have managed to grasp the concept of is to get everyones opinions and not just one persons, then you can see if a lot of people are commenting on a particualr product saying it taste good and they noticed better gains whilst using this compared to another it gives new users a chance to see which are the more reccomended products amongst the athletes on here. As a lot of people post topis asking these questions what gains did you get, does it taste alright, how did you get on with it.
> 
> Understand me now?


i found these reviews damm good to read......im on a very tight budget.....as most of are.....and these veiws (coz thats what they are , someones opions!!) very helpfull....so cheers guys...keep them coming.

I've been using mp's products for a over a year now and found them excellent

Impact Whey.....L Glutamine.....Creapure:thumb:


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

Got some Gaspari MyoFusion delivered today, choc peanut butter flavour. A tiny bit chemical tasting, but nice. Happy with it for £34.99, especially as I paid for 48 hr delivery and got it in 24 - courtesy of BBW.

MyoFusion's got a good profile too.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

tom0311 said:


> Got some Gaspari MyoFusion delivered today, choc peanut butter flavour. A tiny bit chemical tasting, but nice. Happy with it for £34.99, especially as I paid for 48 hr delivery and got it in 24 - courtesy of BBW.
> 
> MyoFusion's got a good profile too.


its had good reviews that stuff, what size is the tub for that cost?


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

tom0311 said:


> Got some Gaspari MyoFusion delivered today, choc peanut butter flavour. A tiny bit chemical tasting, but nice. Happy with it for £34.99, especially as I paid for 48 hr delivery and got it in 24 - courtesy of BBW.
> 
> MyoFusion's got a good profile too.


it does have a good priofile and mix of proteins. I have a small tub of strawberry and cream to try i will be opening once this reflex peptide fusion runs out.

have heard the double choc and choc mint are awesome.


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

If you mix it with some MP Caesin and ice cold milk (diet permitting)

tastes exactly the same as Mc D's milk shake.

Awesome


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> its had good reviews that stuff, what size is the tub for that cost?


2.27kg mate, really impressed by it TBH. Taste is really good even with water. It is thicker than other shakes too which is a welcome break from the more watery true whey I've been drinking for the past few months.



hilly said:


> it does have a good priofile and mix of proteins. I have a small tub of strawberry and cream to try i will be opening once this reflex peptide fusion runs out.
> 
> have heard the double choc and choc mint are awesome.


I'm definitely going to get a couple when I next get paid, S&C has had good reviews so might get stuck in to some of that. Choc and PB is very nice :thumb:


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

I've tried loads of supp over the years. Not gonna list all the ins and outs of them, better to just put the one i found work the best.

*Bodytronics Express Whey*.. Superb simple effectie blend. No crazy propriety blend stuff, just a good mixing, great tasting concentrate/isolate/casein blend. Add 1x 40g scoop of oats to to too.

*Bulkpowders Unflavoured Concentrate*... Good profile, cheap, and i add this to all my shakes to bump them up to 50g protein and keep the cost down.

*BPI One More Rep*.. Really rate this. Hit more PB's when using this than any other per w/o suppliment. Really focuses me, and drives me though the workout to give 100% everytime, but without the wired jittery feeling alot of this kind of stuff gives.

*UDOs oil* Get this in capsule form. 3am, 3pm. Definately helps keep me lean and stops my shoulders clicking.

*Extreme Nutrition KR Evo Creatine* Love this. Been using it for years. 3 per w/o, 2 after. Get excellent pumps and fullness from this.

*Bulkpowders ZMA*.. Doesn't really give direct gains, but makes me sleep like a log and have crazy deep dreams. And better sleep can only lead to better recovery.

*Whole Eggs and Steak*... Eat this every day. Made good solid gains from switching to this instead of tins of tuna and frozen fish.

I've used mass gainers in all various guises. Extreme, ISO2, CNP. They made no difference. 50g protein shake of Bodytronics/unflavoured whey and oats works well and is way cheaper.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

kawikid said:


> I've tried loads of supp over the years. Not gonna list all the ins and outs of them, better to just put the one i found work the best.
> 
> *Bodytronics Express Whey*.. Superb simple effectie blend. No crazy propriety blend stuff, just a good mixing, great tasting concentrate/isolate/casein blend. Add 1x 40g scoop of oats to to too.
> 
> ...


good stuff, i dont like mass gainers too much anymore, i like to make my own. i do use a mass gainer but only 1 shake a day as i leave it in work and it fills a gap in which i do not have much free time and need protein and carbs


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

kawikid said:


> I've tried loads of supp over the years. Not gonna list all the ins and outs of them, better to just put the one i found work the best.
> 
> *Bodytronics Express Whey*.. Superb simple effectie blend. No crazy propriety blend stuff, just a good mixing, great tasting concentrate/isolate/casein blend. Add 1x 40g scoop of oats to to too.
> 
> ...


eggs and steak back to the old school

it worked well for arnie and friends

im going to that,roll on september


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Got form said:


> eggs and steak back to the old school
> 
> it worked well for arnie and friends
> 
> im going to that,roll on september


steak everyday is far more expensive than shakes, doesnt work well for everyone. Eggs IMO are a great addition to a good diet as fats can be controlled by taking some yolks out


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

WhySoSerious said:


> steak everyday is far more expensive than shakes, doesnt work well for everyone. Eggs IMO are a great addition to a good diet as fats can be controlled by taking some yolks out


i agree

at the moment i dont eat eggs but i do have lean mince beef almost everyday

are you saying you have eggs and staek together or at different times of the day?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Got form said:


> i agree
> 
> at the moment i dont eat eggs but i do have lean mince beef almost everyday
> 
> are you saying you have eggs and staek together or at different times of the day?


no at different times, i have steak twice a week, pork once a week, chicken and fish the rest. eggs in the morning and lunch sometimes


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i get sirloin for 5 quid a kilo. that gives me 5 meals at 200g - around 40g protein. whats that 1.25 per meal.

i have to buy 60 quids worth. well worth it. just find a good butchers. probs works out the same price as a good brand shake if not cheaper than stuff like synthat 6 etc


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

I get Popseye steak untrimmed in bulk from the butchers at the market

£40 worth lasts a month as the steaks are big. Once trimmed to lean the steak is still easily the size of my hand with the fingers spread out. They are cut thin so i get more steaks out the slab of meat.

I cut it into slices, fry in walnut oil with 4 whole eggs and eat in a wholemeal pitta. Have this for most of my meals.

I personally believe the benefits and goodness in whole eggs and the fat in red meat far outweighs any fat gain issues. Carbs and sugar start to get me fat. Eggs and steak get me bigger and stronger. All IMO of course.


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

I eat a lot of fish, mainly basa/haddock/mackerel. 2 smoked haddock fillets and 4 poached eggs for breakfast is so nice, so I make that my weekend treat. I eat tinned mackerel in tomato sauce grilled on a pitta quite often and have fish fillets with new potatoes for dinner a couple of times a week. Have steak a couple of times a week, the rest is chicken.

When I went to spain for 10 days last summer I ate nothing but fish and fruit, swam for hours a day in the pool and got very lean in a short space of time. Didn't lose any muscle either.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

hilly said:


> i get sirloin for 5 quid a kilo. that gives me 5 meals at 200g - around 40g protein. whats that 1.25 per meal.
> 
> i have to buy 60 quids worth. well worth it. just find a good butchers. probs works out the same price as a good brand shake if not cheaper than stuff like synthat 6 etc


what would you count as a good brand shake though as it needs to be like for like of what nutrients and protein you would get from a steak. I use nutrisport and Vit supps perfectly good source of protein and vitamins to use alongside a 4 solid meal a day plan and believe me that costs no where near 1.25 per shake or i would be skint lol


----------



## kingliam84 (Feb 7, 2010)

sci mentor various flavours 10/10 premium whey protein


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> what would you count as a good brand shake though as it needs to be like for like of what nutrients and protein you would get from a steak. I use nutrisport and Vit supps perfectly good source of protein and vitamins to use alongside a 4 solid meal a day plan and believe me that costs no where near 1.25 per shake or i would be skint lol


i use reflex peptide pro. wouldnt catch me using nutrisport if i got it for free. tastes kack


----------



## nelly1972 (Jun 15, 2010)

I've got a tub of Gaspari Myofusion strawberry and cream on order..Looking forward to it after all the good reviews..Using Phd pharma whey strawberry flavour just now and i'd give it 10/10 for taste and 9/10 for mixing..(all imo) of course..


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

hilly said:


> i use reflex peptide pro. wouldnt catch me using nutrisport if i got it for free. tastes kack


i dont mind it, i like ones that i can chug down me quickly and nutrisport i find i can, sci mx lean grow extreme tasted good but i couldnt down it so was a nightmare


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

*Reflex Peptide Fusion* Strawberry, tastes good, smooth. Takes a bit more effort to shake . Not been as hungry today (low cals)

9/10


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

ok since starting this thread i have been inundated with free samples to try, i have only got through a few but heres my reviews on purely taste, i cant even do cost as havent researched this, i have had some energy drinks as well so i have commented on them.

COntrolled labs purple wrath: amazing energy flow from this, i had a lucozade an hour before as well though. tastes fine to me so this is quite good.

Volumaize: tastes ok but not great, kept me going through the workout so made a little difference but checked price but not that impressive

Monster Milk: Disgusting IMO but a friend of mine really liked it so i think this one will be a bit of each to their own, i dont think a general opinion will work with this one, contains high amount of bcaas for a shake though and high glutamine.

PHD synergy: Nice tasting thats about all i can say

If any one else wants to send me samples to try and rate please PM me


----------



## Baz R (Jun 16, 2010)

Not being funny mate but i think you should concentrate less on shiity supps and concentrate on more important factors.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

Baz R said:


> Not being funny mate but i think you should concentrate less on shiity supps and concentrate on more important factors.


seriously mate, all you have done is post pointless crap comments all over this website with a load of promises for pics of this awesome body, you are actually a pratt.

You also need to read the thread which you havent done, people take supplements and want to know about taste etc. thats what this is for if you had a brain cell you would have understood. i really would love to see what you actually look like as so far you are all mouth


----------



## Bulkazoid (Sep 29, 2009)

haha that Baz guy is clueless, more important things LMFAO. Good thread though mate, especially for someone like me as im new to a lot of this so its good to know peoples opinions on different supps. Shakes really help me get the extra cals, protein etc in a day


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Fivos said:


> ALthough im sponsered by PhD id say all the products rate up there with the best. PhD ISO-7 is one of the if not the best all in one, Pharma Blend and Pharam Whey are both superb...I would still by them if i wasnt sponsered and ive been using supplements for over 20 years..Find a supp that works for you and stick to it..
> 
> Fivos


i been using pharma blend.. it's ok but it's not all that. and what are those black bits in the powder lol .. it has seeds in it :confused1:


----------



## Bulkazoid (Sep 29, 2009)

sizar said:


> i been using pharma blend.. it's ok but it's not all that. and what are those black bits in the powder lol .. it has seeds in it :confused1:


out of curiosity how much is the PHD pharma stuff? i was using maximuscle but researched and it didnt have very good opinions for its price so just moved to the big nutrisport tubs


----------

